# Project FORCE raises bar for Canadian Forces fitness



## RackMaster (Aug 25, 2012)

This is pretty interesting and I'm curious as to what the final standards will be.  The video is mostly in French with English subtitles.





> Published on Jul 17, 2012 by CanadianArmyNews
> Valcartier, QC — Doctors, trainers and CF members aim to improve fitness standards with updated tasks and training.
> 
> For an accessible version of this story, please visit: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.as...
> ...


----------



## Spencer (Jan 20, 2013)

That looks interesting.


----------



## Queeg (Jan 20, 2013)

I saw a Powerpoint presentation of these new proposed fitness tests and really liked what I saw.  Core strength is what it's all about.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 20, 2013)

PaulD said:


> I saw a Powerpoint presentation of these new proposed fitness tests and really liked what I saw.* Core strength is what it's all about.*


 
Our core and legs; the "bread and butter" of a soldier, we are two legged pack mules and need the body of one.


----------



## Queeg (Jan 20, 2013)

PSP would have to implement some kind transition program though because a LOT of folks have trouble with just the Expres test.


----------

